# Caption this



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Got this off FB. Just across nevada state line. Utah hill


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I did not think this through


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Last time I take directions on the back of a napkin.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

"thanks Obama"


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

"Ewww! I hate desert mice!"


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Ouch! My bear necessities!


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

What the Hell did I sleep through?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Where did I leave my shoes:!:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK who's the wise guy that took my ladder?


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

What happens in Mesquite, stays in Mesquite!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Another pic from FB.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok.... OK.... I climbed up what I thought was a tree and now I am stuck...... so to speak:shock:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

The directions say, poop off the top of the... Hey can I get some privacy here?


----------

